# Show off your DIY blast gates!



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, this might be a stupid brain fart, but I think it would benefit the group if we would show off our DIY dust collection improvements. So I am going to start this thread, along with one for cyclones / separators, and one for dust hoods / floor sweeps.

I haven't done blast gates yet, but actually will most likely want to when I upsize to 6" so go ahead, post as much info and pics as you can on your builds to help those of us considering the project. Thanks...


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

*blast gates*

here are my home made blast gates there push clear threw for self cleaning i painted one side orange to tell if they were open i made them out of scrape wood and pvc fittings


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the orange ends. REALLY helps you see what is going on there!


----------

